# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Wylew krwi do stawu kolanowego

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam od roku mam co jakiś czas wylewy krwi do stawu kolanowego choruje na chorobę von Willebranda typu 2 lekarz ortopeda powiedział mi ze muszę poddać się zabiegowi wstrzykniecia izotopu radioaktywnego chciałabym się dowiedzieć na czym ten zabieg polega i jakie są jego konsekwencje

----------

